# Horse dealers in staffordshire/cheshire



## horseandhound (1 March 2008)

Hi all,
I certainly cannot be accused of overusing the forum but need help and advice.  I am looking for a new horse, and have my budget set aside and so am rather excited about it all. I am short of time as I do work throughout the week and wondered if you could reccomend any good horse dealers in the staffordshire/cheshire area.  It would be better if I could see a few horses at the same time rather than travel. If you have had a ny good experiences or even bad. Please let me know. Thankyou.


----------



## Henbug (2 March 2008)

there is a place in derbyshire somewhere called yewtree not sure about anymore than that but can get more info it you want.  they get irish youngsters over.  My sister and i got our first ponies there and both were fantastic.  They have all shapes sizes and types.  might not all be youngsters but ours were so not sure.


----------



## WFL (2 March 2008)

My horse originally came from Yewtree.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (2 March 2008)

Yew tree farm stables in hazelwood , derbyshire, i used to work for them many moons ago, genuine people who will not rip you off...I have the telephone number if you want to PM me for it, they are near Duffield just off the A6. They were aklways going to ireland and the sales but they do pick up young  'good' safe ones and school them in their school etc , may take them hunting a bit etc etc and sell them on  as decent horses with a bit of experience.
There not really what you call 'dealers' but do this occasionally , they run a riding school and hunt. Well they used to anyway and have done for donkeys years.

Its Mrs Lester.


----------



## houdini (2 March 2008)

www.staffordshire-horses.co.uk very honest and friendly. Have some irish horses/cobs and some event types. They hunt/hack/compete them before selling.


----------



## WFL (2 March 2008)

I keep meaning to contact Mrs Lester to ask about where Charlie came from as his passport has nothing.


----------



## kerilli (2 March 2008)

Ian Rubery is in Staffordshire, near Brewood, just off A5. umm, he has some nice sorts, might be having a sensible-price week, or not. i've never bought from him, but have seen some nice eventers and sjers that have come from him. can fish his number out for you if you PM me. i doubt he'd have anything cheap though tbh, not sure what your budget or aims are, but don't want to waste your time obv.


----------



## TayloredEq (2 March 2008)

Ian Rubery has moved, don't know where to.


----------



## emmah (2 March 2008)

Mark &amp; Allison Allman 
Watering Trough Bank 
Madeley Heath 
Crewe 
Cheshire 
CW3 9LT 
Phone: 01782 750881

 I have never personally bought anything from them but know a few people who have any they have bought some really nice horses fairly cheap that have turned out to be super stars


----------



## Patches (2 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mark &amp; Allison Allman 
Watering Trough Bank 
Madeley Heath 
Crewe 
Cheshire 
CW3 9LT 
Phone: 01782 750881

 I have never personally bought anything from them but know a few people who have any they have bought some really nice horses fairly cheap that have turned out to be super stars  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Mark would be my first port of call if I was buying. Very honest fella. His wife will ride first and take the horse over fields for a gallop, hack on the road and jump some fences for you. They are very accommodating and couldn't be more helpful.

I do believe he has a returns policy if you're not satisfied either.


----------



## Eccles (5 March 2008)

Ditto  *emmah*  and  *Patches*   Have a horse myself from Mark Allman and know a few others that have.  What you see is what you get and if you have any probs he will take the horse back.


----------



## Pidge (5 March 2008)

well I got Pidge from Mark Allman so would recommend them without hesitation


----------



## jnb (5 March 2008)

I sold a horse that I was "done" on TO Mark Allman for  reschooling.
He was very fair and although I lost quite a bit of money (I didn't buy it from him) I trusted him to sort out the horse honestly. Bet he made a packet on it though!

Have heard him recommended to many people and haven't heard anything bad. Says volumes!


----------



## CarlaDp (20 October 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I was just wondering how much an average 15hh gelding horse from Mark Allman might cost. Its my 1st horse, Im 13yo but my parents are willing to pay for it for my 14th birthday. I also have a Sunday job at a horse farm which gets me enough to pay for £25 livery.

Thanks

Carla


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (16 November 2012)

TayloredEq said:



			Ian Rubery has moved, don't know where to.
		
Click to expand...

dont worry he didnt go far

Old thread sorry but interesting what google pulls up


----------



## Adopter (17 November 2012)

Think Allmans have been there for several generations, we were buying our pony club ponies from them 40 years ago, and they were all good!


----------



## Tiffany (21 November 2012)

Vicky Yoxall near Stockport, usually got 3 or 4 advertised on Internet. Know people who have bought from het


----------



## Tiffany (21 November 2012)

Oops pressed too soon. Meant.to say bought from her & very happy.


----------

